# Seriously Need Your Help



## engadnan (Sep 7, 2012)

Dear Colleages, I am a Pakistani by origin and recently moved to Bandung, Indonesia on of the Indonesia Govt. Scholarships. I have a 60 days Visa and soon it is going to be extended and probably i will get a KITAS. 

My concern is that "I have a wife and a kid, and i really want to bring them here at the earliest". Please guide me that what documents i need to prepare and to make sure that they come on the proper visa.

I shall highly appreciate your help.


----------



## adam8 (Mar 2, 2013)

Answer from other member (Fasijaveed) in other thread : Just go and contact your embassy they will suggest you what to do and please do not visit any consultant or lawyer.


----------

